# December 7, 1941 - Americans attack IJN in their major Hawaiian Base,



## JoanDrake (Jul 21, 2014)

Based on an AH in which the Japanese took Hawaii in 1887. (I'm still working out how that happened)

Why, and what happens next?


----------



## Tower75 (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, the US would need a reason to do it, why would the US, at that time a relatively untested military power, want to attack Japan?


----------



## JoanDrake (Jul 21, 2014)

As a protest against Japanese excesses in invading China and/or moves againt British interests surrounding oil reserves in the Dutch East Indies, and/or metal reserves in the Phillipines, Maylaysia and Australia, Also just to forestall complete Japanese domination of the Pacific.


----------



## ralphkern (Jul 22, 2014)

A foreign power intolerably close to mainland America combined with similar real history economic sanctions meaning both sides are looking for an excuse.


----------

